# SMILE!



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I was at a barn where my friend was looking at a horse, and there was a horse there that my other friend and I were petting, and everytime you would touch his lip, hed make a funny face. It was so cute.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That is too cute, LOL!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

That is super cute! How did you teach her that?
My old horse Comanche likes to stick his tounge out a lot and my old school horse would lick you! :shock:


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

lol all the horses at my ranch do a trick haha
one quacks like a duck, one licks you, one burps haha, one smiles, one does smacking lips...and it just goes on and on!
haha this is Tawallamy


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

I use to work at a stable where this oine saddlebred liked to stick his tounge out at you and you had to pull it! If you didn't he woukld get mad and try to tear down the barn wall.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, Athena would do anything for a treat, so one day i just touched the treat to her nose and held it there. She kept trying to grab it and when she made the 'smiley face' i would give it to her. 
Believe me, she caught on fast!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

jiffers328 you actually have a horse that can quack like a duck?
wow, :lol:, does he do it by himself or did you teach him?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Cute pic. 
I've got lots of yawn pics but no smile ones.


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

haha hes not my horse but ya i grew up with him:] ill have to get a vid of Khalari quacking lol its soo cute:]] 
actually ill get a vid of all there tricks and post it up on here
haha yup i tought him that trick


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

oops!! 
well he did it by himself, but i just kept on rewarding him after he did it lol
ooo and Jiff knows how to shake lol


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

that's awesome


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

haha yeah


----------



## HappyAppy (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, I was trail riding with my horse a few days ago and when we stopped to rest a little he burped it was so cute, Another time I sitting on him and he stretched real funny...it scared me.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

awww...my justin does that 

and the saddlebred oinks like a little piggy :lol: 

love the way horses entertain us!


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

i'm teaching vincey how to smile lol....its still a work in progress...i've tried garlic and i've tried onion but nothing can get him to flehmen (curl up his liup and 'smile')!


i'm also teaching amber how to bow


----------



## GiddyUpGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

try wizz fizz! as in the sherbert stuff. that worked on my friends mare lol my friend was eating it and we gave her mare some to try and it was halarious hehe


----------

